# Do You Use Spray Indicator Dye Every Time?



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

I currently am using 'Turf Mark Blue' every time I spray something. Because I'm not super confident about my spraying consistency. But a couple of concerns:


I bought 'Turf Mark Blue' from DMO for about $0.9/oz, which comes down to $3.6 per 4ksqft application (1oz dye / gal / ksqft). And sometimes if I spoon-feed urea at 0.25lb/ksqft, 2lb urea for 4ksqft only cost at most $2. The spray indicator dye costs more than the fertilizer I'm spraying? This doesn't feel right.

After spraying 'Turf Mark Blue', I have to admit the lawn looks better because it covers up the brown/yellow spots and makes the grass green darker. But I don't want people think that I'm using dye to make my lawn look good.

How are you guys practicing regarding Spray Indicator Dye?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

I buy a gallon at my local Southern States for about $50, I refill the 32 oz squeeze bottle that I have with the gallon jug. So the first thing is find a cheaper price haha.

I would definitely use it for every broadcast application, but it's your choice if you spot spray but I also use it for spots sprays to prevent skipping spots. The dye fades in the sun and will be washed away with a little rain or irrigation.

If it's a soil spray, you'll wash it in right after application, and most foliar sprays are watered in 12-24 hours after application.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I applied it once, in one of my first broadcast spray apps.. and never again! lol
Well, technically I still use it for spot spraying to see where I sprayed and where I haven't, but that's all. I trust my spray pattern (spray water on a driveway until you know exactly how wide you have to sidestep the next run) and I learned to try to spray when I have tire marks, dew, etc, on the lawn. Anything to help keep a straight line on my irregular-shaped lawn, else I get all discombobulated!


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> I buy a gallon at my local Southern States for about $50, I refill the 32 oz squeeze bottle that I have with the gallon jug. So the first thing is find a cheaper price haha.
> 
> I would definitely use it for every broadcast application, but it's your choice if you spot spray but I also use it for spots sprays to prevent skipping spots. The dye fades in the sun and will be washed away with a little rain or irrigation.
> 
> If it's a soil spray, you'll wash it in right after application, and most foliar sprays are watered in 12-24 hours after application.


Thanks for sharing!

A gallon for $50 sounds a bit better. I'll try to find some cheap ones locally.
And refilling the squeeze bottle is smart, I like the squeeze bottle.

The sun and watering do help fading the dye, but it really takes a heavy rain / a lot of watering to completely wash away the dye.
Me spoon-feeding every week makes my lawn almost always have some dye looking.

I know I really shouldn't be worried about that. Just wanted to confirm that I'm not using crazy excessive dye.


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

corneliani said:


> I applied it once, in one of my first broadcast spray apps.. and never again! lol
> Well, technically I still use it for spot spraying to see where I sprayed and where I haven't, but that's all. I trust my spray pattern (spray water on a driveway until you know exactly how wide you have to sidestep the next run) and I learned to try to spray when I have tire marks, dew, etc, on the lawn. Anything to help keep a straight line on my irregular-shaped lawn, else I get all discombobulated!


You sir are very handy at spraying!
I also have an irregular shaped lawn, I constantly get confused about where I have mowed/sprayed 😂.
Not to mention that I'm still learning using different CF valves / nozzle tips.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have almost quit using it all together except when I spot spray weeds. Just keep practicing with your spraying and soon enough you will know what to look for and have a method down to where you won't really need it anymore. I can usually already see where I have sprayed so I have a reference point to go off of. I usually spray in the late evening just before the dew starts to set in so you can see the blades that have been sprayed and what hasn't.


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have almost quit using it all together except when I spot spray weeds. Just keep practicing with your spraying and soon enough you will know what to look for and have a method down to where you won't really need it anymore. I can usually already see where I have sprayed so I have a reference point to go off of. I usually spray in the late evening just before the dew starts to set in so you can see the blades that have been sprayed and what hasn't.


Yeah sometimes I could also see the reflection from blades, I need to pay more attention on the timing and light. Thanks for the encouragement, hope I can spray w/o dye soon.


----------

